# What is your snowfall trigger for starting your route??



## ZLClawncare (Sep 29, 2015)

How many inches do you let accumulate before starting your snow removal route?
I do residential only and have 1 group of clients that need to be out before 8AM and the rest that do not.

Ive done 4" in the past but am thinking of lowering that number for the folks that have to be out early and will end up driving over 2-3 inches if i dont clear it.

any input appreciated!!!


----------



## jackkober16 (Dec 6, 2014)

Hey I go on 3 inches, but it also depends on the customers.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

There are many different variables to this, every customers needs and contractors technique are different. I think most everyones trigger is 1 to 2 but this all depends on what time the snow starts and what time the snow is supposed to stop. For instance if I'm plowing a bank that closes at 5pm and we get 1.5 inches by 4:30 pm and its still snowing I'm not going to plow them at 4:45 and then again later.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

LapeerLandscape;2038873 said:


> There are many different variables to this, every customers needs and contractors technique are different. I think most everyones trigger is 1 to 2 but this all depends on what time the snow starts and what time the snow is supposed to stop. For instance if I'm plowing a bank that closes at 5pm and we get 1.5 inches by 4:30 pm and its still snowing I'm not going to plow them at 4:45 and then again later.


What are you plowing that Bank with??

All depends on the type of account and what your contract reads


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Defcon 5;2038878 said:


> What are you plowing that Bank with??
> 
> All depends on the type of account and what your contract reads


Van full of illegals and shovels.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Last year a lot of guys waited for the snow to stop before they went out. Ended up with 7 feet of snow in their driveways


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I think you're crushing yourself if you have a 4" trigger and you're billing on a per push basis. You mean to tell me that if it snows 3.75 inches you don't plow at all, and the homeowners shovel themselves out?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Majority are 1" trigger, "2" are 2" triggers and I plow commercial and resi's.


----------



## ZLClawncare (Sep 29, 2015)

Harleyjeff;2038915 said:


> I think you're crushing yourself if you have a 4" trigger and you're billing on a per push basis. You mean to tell me that if it snows 3.75 inches you don't plow at all, and the homeowners shovel themselves out?


My contract currently reads that I will automatically come out and plow when the storm has ended or 4" have passed, whichever comes first. That way if we get an 8 or 6" storm I am coming out twice; once after 4 inches and again to clear the remaining 
snow from storm charging separately by the inch each time. By "trigger" I meant at what point in the middle of the storm do I start pushing drives.

After hearing from you guys i think i will drop it down to 3....4 just seems a little much.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I start my route at 3 am...sometimes 2am. Sometimes start it over at 7 am....then 2nd breakfast and start again at 3 pm....sometimes 2pm, and maybe 7 pm. Have some dinner and back in bed for 11pm and into the next shift."


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Mr.Markus;2038953 said:


> I start my route at 3 am...sometimes 2am. Sometimes start it over at 7 am....then 2nd breakfast and start again at 3 pm....sometimes 2pm, and maybe 7 pm. Have some dinner and back in bed for 11pm and into the next shift."


What happens when it snows on family fun day?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

lol that's only funny to me cause I had to call a tow at 6am on a Family Fun Day.
And Jim was not impressed.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

ZLClawncare;2038938 said:


> My contract currently reads that I will automatically come out and plow when the storm has ended or 4" have passed, whichever comes first. That way if we get an 8 or 6" storm I am coming out twice; once after 4 inches and again to clear the remaining
> snow from storm charging separately by the inch each time. By "trigger" I meant at what point in the middle of the storm do I start pushing drives.
> 
> After hearing from you guys i think i will drop it down to 3....4 just seems a little much.


I'm not a residential guy, but if I were, I'd definitely have a 2" trigger and go back out after every 2" after that. More money for you, easier on your truck, and less to deal with for the homeowner if they have to go out in between your 3" or 4" trigger that you're currently using. You might lose a few customers do due the increase in cost on larger storms, but you would more than make up for it with your frequency of plowing.


----------



## ZLClawncare (Sep 29, 2015)

Harleyjeff;2038958 said:


> I'm not a residential guy, but if I were, I'd definitely have a 2" trigger and go back out after every 2" after that. More money for you, easier on your truck, and less to deal with for the homeowner if they have to go out in between your 3" or 4" trigger that you're currently using. You might lose a few customers do due the increase in cost on larger storms, but you would more than make up for it with your frequency of plowing.


my minimum is $35 for an in and out residential driveway, no one will want to pay $70 to clear 4 " of snow....besides when you are doing 20-30 driveways by the time the initial run is done there will be another 3-4" on the ground anyway....at which point you run into Mr.Markus's schedule lol


----------



## bhmjwp (Dec 12, 2005)

I only plow my lawn customers. So I get to talk to often. On residential, I agree to keep it safe. Depends on the storm, if ice I chemical treat chemical, some time 2 or 3 times. Snow only 2" and keep them clear. Up to 4x for a 12" storm. Very few complaints. The times customers complain, usually I need only on big storms, I drop. I stay too busy for those. Tell them to wait for the neighbor kids to come by, usually I have several names and numbers for them.

Commercial, 4 are zero tolerance, 3 are 1" triggers and all others are 2" trigger. Again, return as need to keep safe. I am all per push. Cost is what it is, some winters cheaper, some winters expensive. Some winters, no snow!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Harleyjeff;2038958 said:


> I'm not a residential guy, but if I were, I'd definitely have a 2" trigger and go back out after every 2" after that. More money for you, easier on your truck, and less to deal with for the homeowner if they have to go out in between your 3" or 4" trigger that you're currently using. You might lose a few customers do due the increase in cost on larger storms, but you would more than make up for it with your frequency of plowing.


My Resi's are plowed twice a day if needed, before 7am and 5pm. They wouldn't go for more than two plows a day and I don't blame them.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

BUFF;2039010 said:


> My Resi's are plowed twice a day if needed, before 7am and 5pm. They wouldn't go for more than two plows a day and I don't blame them.


This makes perfect sense to me. As long as they can get out in the morning who cares what happens during the day? And then again after they're home from work. This sounds feasible for both you and the homeowner. You are getting paid for each of those two visits though, correct? Or are you seasonal bids?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Harleyjeff;2039012 said:


> This makes perfect sense to me. As long as they can get out in the morning who cares what happens during the day? And then again after they're home from work. This sounds feasible for both you and the homeowner. You are getting paid for each of those two visits though, correct? Or are you seasonal bids?


1" triggers, all per push, and tiered rates. My resi's are also lawn customers that I've had for a long time and the only reason I plow for them.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mr.Markus;2038953 said:


> I start my route at 3 am...sometimes 2am. Sometimes start it over at 7 am....then 2nd breakfast and start again at 3 pm....sometimes 2pm, and maybe 7 pm. Have some dinner and back in bed for 11pm and into the next shift."


Lol........


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

All I can say is....."It depends".
Yankees are tight with a buck. And they expect you to read minds.
That about sums it up


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

All commercial here. Some stuff is 1 inch trigger, some is 2. Some is 24 hour, some is not.

HOA's/apartments are entirely different from retail are entirely different from warehousing/manufacturing. HOA/apartments we don't do anything with between 11PM and 5AM unless it's a major storm. Retail that is not 24 hours gets the same treatment. 24 hour retail gets exactly that, 24 hour service. Warehousing/manufacturing sites are the same, all of ours run 3 shifts so we're always there.


----------



## KildonanSnowRem (Oct 17, 2015)

I do residential only. I clear after 1" of snowfall and when the snow has stopped falling.

I also clear if there is 6" or more while the snow is still falling and then again after it has stopped.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

KildonanSnowRem;2040091 said:


> I do residential only. I clear after 1" of snowfall and when the snow has stopped falling.
> 
> I also clear if there is 6" or more while the snow is still falling and then again after it has stopped.


I understand what you are saying, but it doesn't make sense in my head for a business. Why would anyone hire you to clear the first inch of snow, and then wait til the storm ends to come back BUT if 5 more inches fall during the storm you come back again, and then still come after the storm.

Your trigger amount should always be the same (goal). So if your trigger is 1" then you should be trying to come back each time there is 1" (although we all know its not always possible and overnight you can relax on this in most residential cases (etc etc etc) but it should always aim to be the same.


----------



## KildonanSnowRem (Oct 17, 2015)

jhall22guitar;2040157 said:


> I understand what you are saying, but it doesn't make sense in my head for a business. Why would anyone hire you to clear the first inch of snow, and then wait til the storm ends to come back BUT if 5 more inches fall during the storm you come back again, and then still come after the storm.
> 
> Your trigger amount should always be the same (goal). So if your trigger is 1" then you should be trying to come back each time there is 1" (although we all know its not always possible and overnight you can relax on this in most residential cases (etc etc etc) but it should always aim to be the same.


You are misunderstanding. I only clear once the snow has STOPPED FALLING. And if 1" has accumulated during that snow fall.

The only time I clear while it is STILL SNOWING is if it is 6" or more.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

ZLClawncare;2038864 said:


> How many inches do you let accumulate before starting your snow removal route?
> I do residential only and have 1 group of clients that need to be out before 8AM and the rest that do not.
> 
> Ive done 4" in the past but am thinking of lowering that number for the folks that have to be out early and will end up driving over 2-3 inches if i dont clear it.
> ...


I don't have hardly any residential a select few that pay me big money. I will catch them 3 inch or 2 inch just depends when your out. Commercial you have to hit 1.5 to 2 inch. You have to be careful of the hard pack it makes a lot of slush you may have to clean or scrape. I'm not thrilled with either one. residential 3'' tops


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

My contract says I have to be on site for the first flake. I usually call the crew in when there is about a 1" on the ground. I don't do any driveways but my own, and usually that is about 15 hours after the storm is over, which really pisses my wife off to the point she wants to hire her own plow guy


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Masssnowfighter;2041138 said:


> My contract says I have to be on site for the first flake. I usually call the crew in when there is about a 1" on the ground. I don't do any driveways but my own, and usually that is about 15 hours after the storm is over, which really pisses my wife off to the point she wants to hire her own plow guy


I used to have the same problem now I just hired my 11 year old son to do it.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

KildonanSnowRem;2040588 said:


> You are misunderstanding. I only clear once the snow has STOPPED FALLING. And if 1" has accumulated during that snow fall.
> 
> The only time I clear while it is STILL SNOWING is if it is 6" or more.


You're nuts. Missing out on so much money.


----------



## KildonanSnowRem (Oct 17, 2015)

jhall22guitar;2042067 said:


> You're nuts. Missing out on so much money.


How so? Explain.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

KildonanSnowRem;2042178 said:


> How so? Explain.


Most companies charge per push for residential in my area, or by the inch (every 3" they pay "X" amount)

I explained it on your other post.

If you charge $100 to clear my driveway, and you come out on a 8" storm From what you have said, you would charge 2 times. So $200.

Lets say Bob charges $100 every 3", comes out three times (twice for 3" once final cleanup), $300. Same storm $100 difference.

You may say "well now his expenses are higher than mine so i could make more" Valid point if the storm is during the day.

If the storm takes place at night, you both might be able to wait til the end of the storm, being a residential account, most are sleeping or stay in during the night. Now your expenses are about the same for one trip, and he make $100 extra because his is every 3" plus cleanup. While yours is $100 + $100 every 6" essentially.

Im not bashing or anything so I don't want you to take it the wrong way. Im only trying to A. help you not miss out on any money, and B. protect us from having people lower the prices people will pay. It happens every year, some guy gets a truck and tells everyone $20 and people no longer want to pay the higher prices, even if the service is 100 times better and the guy is closed next year because he ended up $10k in debt and didn't show up half the time.


----------



## Lb7 (Oct 3, 2015)

that poor drive train so much heavy pushing :crying:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Lb7;2044507 said:


> that poor drive train so much heavy pushing :crying:


6" is heavy pushing?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;2044510 said:


> 6" is heavy pushing?


Yes...Unless you have a Trip Edge Plow


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5;2045438 said:


> Yes...Unless you have a Trip Edge Plow


I thought it was the chain lift that saved transmissions?


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

6" is too heavy and will cost you a trans unless you have a Vee blade blizzard chainlift with down pressure.


----------

